# Wire benders ?



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Considering buying a wire bender, any experience with these ?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

C IMP- why buy one when if you have a 5/8 bolt, a hacksaw and file, you can make one? If you only want a few harnesses, this is what I use, if you want to make heaps then buy a 'rolls royce', grown up's one, they say they are pretty good.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
Cut a slot with you saw (see above), the full length, and to centre, this slot should be just a bit wider than your wire- if using really thick wire try using two saw blades in the hacksaw








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
This is not all straight forward, you may have to do SOME tinkering, such as putting a 'back bend' on the standing part (wire) so it will feed straight into the turner. These wraps look a bit short in the pictures, but you can make perfect wraps 1" long if you want. I could not get any more pic's, I have left my camera at work- I used .9mm hard staino wire here.pete








[/IMG]


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Hagen's bender....great product and it cost a lot of money....and I end up doing all my bends and loops with vice grips and round nosed pliers because that's how I learned. I never could get the nack of the bender...but that's me....Nice tutorial Pete!

Rod


----------

